# Problems with the AIM server (iChat, Adium, etc.)



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, for the last few days I've had some major problems with the AIM server (and ICQ server too, but it's most likely related since they use the same one).

So, I usually have iChat on 24 hours a day... or nearly 24 hours a day. But lately I stared having problems with ICQ and AIM logging off and not letting me log back on until a few hours later. So I launch iChat in hopes of finding out something more about why I can't log on and an error message pops up:



iChat Connection Alert said:


> *Could not connect to AIM*
> The AIM server has temporarily limited your account due to too much activity - try again in a few minutes.


Now, sure I'm online for the whole day but, by no means, do I use it extensively enough to deserve this. I'm stressing the servers less than most people—I don't use Video Chat, I don't chat that often, and for most part I just need to know who's available or not. With the occasional chat, but nothing out of ordinary.

Does anyone have the same problem or did anyone have this problem before? Any ideas what to do? Google search didn't prove exactly helplful… 

Thank You for any possible suggestions!

(Ah, dammit, just realized this should've gone into "Mac Help & Troubleshooting" so if the mods think it doesn't belong here, please move it... sorry.)


----------

